# need info (help)!!!



## DIXIE UNIT KING (Feb 27, 2007)

OK LOOK,I CANT DOWNLOAD GOOGLE EARTH CAUSE MY WINDOWS 2000 NT GRAPHICS CARD WONT SUPPORT IT,,,,SHIT!! I REALLY NEED THE INFORMATION THAT SEEMS TO BE IN GOOGLE EARTH PROJECT FILE. HOW CAN I GET THIS INFO?? I WOULD LIKE A CREW CHANGE GUIDE. I CHECKED OUT THE TRAIN HOPPING FORUM,, WHILE THEIR WAS A QUESTION ABOUT CC GUIDE,,, NOBODY WAS GIVEING UP INFO.IVE CAUGHT FROM SEATTLE TO FLA.WITH A CHICKEN SHIT MAP/,,, I ALWAYS RIDE ALONE DONT SOCIALIZE WITH ANYBODY AS A RULE AND MOST TRAMPS I MEET DID NOT HAVE AMAP LET ALONE A CREW CHANGE GUIDE,, SO HOW DO I GET ONE???? THANKS,,,,UNIT KING


----------



## Marik (Feb 27, 2007)

YOU MEET THE RIGHT PEOPLE. GOOGLE EARTH IS NOT A CREW CHANGE GUIDE! GET A NEW COMPUTER, IF YOU WANT TO RUN GOOGLE EARTH! BYE


----------

